# "Baby" BoB



## PreparednessMom (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a two year old with developmental delays. I have a tiny Jeep brand "backpack" and was wanting to put some things in it for him. Since I pack all the necessities in my BoB for him (ex: food, water, diapers, meds), I figured I would put an extra bottle of water and some light toys in his to keep him happy. We're going to test this the next time my hubby & I go camping which will be LittleMan's first camping experience. It's lightweight enough that if I have to ditch a stroller and carry him in a carrier on my back, it's not going to be too much extra weight. I'd like some opinions on this idea...good, bad idea? Add something else to his "first BoB"? Take something out? Any kind comments are welcome


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I would put some candies that can take heat (sorry, probably no chocolates) as that is even a great morale boost even for adults. For older kids I would put a good book in there or something to get their mind off whatever is hitting the fan. Good luck!


----------



## fighting69th (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like you have the right idea! Sunscreen, warm/cold weather colding probable goes without saying but I would also bring a means to carry the lad in case he/you gets tired ie a sling, backpack type thing. A heavy duty stroller may be a good idea also depending on what you may have to traverse. Happy prepping! Nice blog by the way.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

PreparednessMom, I also have a 2 year old, his mom dropped him off at my house and said, "I don't want him." That was 16 months ago, he too has some problems, talking, but not in any language WE know..lol. Drop dead beautiful boy, and smart.
He has a BOB, GHB Survival Pack....call it what you wish. We all tend to tote "things" with us daily. And young ones are more needy, he too has water, clothes and etc..... A baby bob is a must, more so for them.
Brilliant idea!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got 2 girls. Daughter is 9yrs old and Baby is 15 mos old. They mostly share a BOB, but with Babys needs packed in me and Hubbys BOBs (just in case we're not together). I put peppermint candycanes in the girls' BOB. The plus of having candy, peppermint is good for colds. They also have a coloring book with new box of crayons (which i had to pry outta their hands yesterday when updating the BOBS). Also, a water (slobber) proof flashlight. A box of reg milk. Fingernail polish was a great addition when we had to wait out a tornado in the shelter. Nothing like passing disaster time by like getting prettied up. lol! And then there's all the other important must haves of a disaster kit.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I wouldn't think of a dedicated-BOB (or GHB) for the child - I would make one kit that will cover both yourself and your child. Children change rapidly, so, your bag will have to evolve weekly or at most, monthly. Fresh changes of clothing will need to be placed into the bag each week, foods, waters, juices should be updated each week and have enough in the bag for 72hrs (three days) worth of living out of the bag.

Light-weight toys (books, cars, blocks, logs) will keep the little one occupied for hours.

To keep your hands free and available, I would consider a child-carrier backpack style (my daddy carried me in one till I was too big for it, then he carried my brother in it and then my sister in it ... ). Some of the carriers have built-in pouches for gear - make use of them as much as possible for both you and the little one .. 

Good luck!


----------



## PreparednessMom (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know HOW I forgot changes of clothes?!! I have a ERGObaby carrier that I can carry him on my back, hip or front side...It was (and still is) a MUST for carrying him!



fighting69th said:


> Sounds like you have the right idea! Sunscreen, warm/cold weather colding probable goes without saying but I would also bring a means to carry the lad in case he/you gets tired ie a sling, backpack type thing. A heavy duty stroller may be a good idea also depending on what you may have to traverse. Happy prepping! Nice blog by the way.


----------



## PreparednessMom (Aug 18, 2011)

Hate to hear that about your son's mother, but glad that he seems like he's in better care! It may not be a true bug-out-bag, but if I can strap a little water, toys, clothes & food to him it'll be right where I need it to be, WHEN I need it.



JackDanielGarrett said:


> PreparednessMom, I also have a 2 year old, his mom dropped him off at my house and said, "I don't want him." That was 16 months ago, he too has some problems, talking, but not in any language WE know..lol. Drop dead beautiful boy, and smart.
> He has a BOB, GHB Survival Pack....call it what you wish. We all tend to tote "things" with us daily. And young ones are more needy, he too has water, clothes and etc..... A baby bob is a must, more so for them.
> Brilliant idea!


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess I forgot to mention he is my great nephew...:booboo:. BUT His Mom did do that. He is so funny, he grabs his bag and says "Bye"! Naekid~I thought the same thing and you may be right about one bag, but for us, his own bag seems to work..(so far)
He has snacks, and we are not much on giving him candy..BUT...I think I will slip some in...lol


----------



## PreparednessMom (Aug 18, 2011)

@JackDanielGarrett, I'm sorry, I assumed he was your son. I do still figure he's in better hands now! :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PreparednessMom said:


> I have a two year old with developmental delays. I have a tiny Jeep brand "backpack" and was wanting to put some things in it for him. Since I pack all the necessities in my BoB for him (ex: food, water, diapers, meds), I figured I would put an extra bottle of water and some light toys in his to keep him happy. We're going to test this the next time my hubby & I go camping which will be LittleMan's first camping experience. It's lightweight enough that if I have to ditch a stroller and carry him in a carrier on my back, it's not going to be too much extra weight. I'd like some opinions on this idea...good, bad idea? Add something else to his "first BoB"? Take something out? Any kind comments are welcome


 Cloth diapers and water proof undies so if its cold the baby won't be wet all over.
Powdered milk.Dried fruit and nut mix.Gatoraide in case of diarrea.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

You know, cloth diapers are one of those things I know about, but slips my ol' brain. Heck I wore them as a baby....um...way back...then. After they are "un-needed" they make great rags too. Thanx for reminding me about them.

Powdered Milk is a must, we took "the boy" camping at 10 months old in our teardrop camper and it went Great! Powdered milk and chocolate powder is a must carry now. I like keeping a jar of that PB & J that's swirled together for a quick snack too, me and him both love that. Kinda bulky but a great snack.

And, living in Florida...Sunscreen! Working on some good "skeeter" sprays for kids too. They have some out for kids that are very good.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> You know, cloth diapers are one of those things I know about, but slips my ol' brain. Heck I wore them as a baby....um...way back...then. After they are "un-needed" they make great rags too. Thanx for reminding me about them.
> 
> Powdered Milk is a must, we took "the boy" camping at 10 months old in our teardrop camper and it went Great! Powdered milk and chocolate powder is a must carry now. I like keeping a jar of that PB & J that's swirled together for a quick snack too, me and him both love that. Kinda bulky but a great snack.
> 
> And, living in Florida...Sunscreen! Working on some good "skeeter" sprays for kids too. They have some out for kids that are very good.


 Skeeter screens are not heavy and can be rolled up into hardly nothing. You can get a good buy at cloth stores on net type materials,make sure its sturdy.
Skin So Soft may work too.
Don't forget the Desitin in cse of diaper rash,works good on lots of things,like adult heat rash too.I used it when I work outside and get chafed under my breast area.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

make sure he has a letter describing his condition, and where he should go if found without you. how someone can get in touch with you or family or friends. play games with him about getting lost and what he should do. if he knows what to do, then, if the worst case were to happen, he will not be as likly to panic and be scared.


----------



## PreparednessMom (Aug 18, 2011)

@Meerkat : We use cloth diapers & disposables but I've packed both; however, I've forgotten water proof pants- thanks for the reminder! 

@stayingthegame : OH! Great idea!! Guess I should be getting on that!

Thanks everyone for the great input! Add more as you think of it


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PreparednessMom said:


> @Meerkat : We use cloth diapers & disposables but I've packed both; however, I've forgotten water proof pants- thanks for the reminder!
> 
> @stayingthegame : OH! Great idea!! Guess I should be getting on that!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the great input! Add more as you think of it


 Your welcome and I hope you never need any of these,but fear you may.
:wave:


----------



## standbyHim (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting great ideas. As for me, my little ones turned everyplace into an adventure with cheap, easy binoculars, a sturdy magnify glass, and a collapsible bucket or bag. I also started them with colored pencils and a sketch pad to draw me what they saw today. Even a child with various delays can record their view of the world with color.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I keep a magnifying glass in my bag and "the boy" LOVES it. Camping things for kids is a great idea. This place Coghlans Camping Gear has many items for kids. I even looked into that 5 in 1 game box to take too.

Going this weekend to buy cloth diapers...3 years ago you could ask me if I would be discussing this, I would have laughed you out of the yard.

Gawd, now I am worried about DEET in bugspray....


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

The challenge will be so much more with little ones in tow. I don't have any kids, but I will be sure to offer help to anyone that does. If only to give them a break from each other for a little bit.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

One thing I keep in the car in addition to my regular diaper bag (which is a sort of mini BOB already) and the baby BOB I keep in the trunk is this:
Two plastic grocery bags, one inside the other, with a couple paper towels folded up in them for puking emergencies. I keep one under the driver's seat and one under the passenger's seat and hope to be quick enough to catch the majority of the mess if it happens. This isn't really "prepping" I guess, but it is being prepared.


----------

